
Australia's Most Successful Game Studio Is Having an Identity Crisis - Doolwind
http://www.kotaku.com.au/2016/11/australias-most-successful-game-studio-is-having-an-identity-crisis/
======
flukus
> But Halfbrick as we once knew it has changed, and has been changing —
> according to sources — for years now. From the outside in Halfbrick has
> always existed as a static enduring example of success; living, breathing
> proof that Australia has a games industry worth believing in.

So many platitudes for a studio I've never even heard of that seems to only
make generic mobile games.

